#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  ACGIH new TLVS and BEIs exposure limits

## rivgnesh

dear friends
pls upload if u have the 2010 edition of ACGIH TLV and BEIs exposure limits. its very urgent plsssssss.


thanxSee More: ACGIH new TLVS and BEIs exposure limits

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

Does anyone have the latest 2015 or 2016 ACGIH TLVs and BEIs exposure limits? Would appreciate if this can be uploaded and shared.

----------


## selmagis

> Dear folks,
> 
> Does anyone have the latest 2015 or 2016 ACGIH TLVs and BEIs exposure limits? Would appreciate if this can be uploaded and shared.



Try on: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Dear selmagis,

Thanks for the link but I had tried on previous occasions to download from that website but was unsuccessful. Joined as a member and activated the account but still unable to download the item. Any other assistance is much appreciated.

----------


## Pjotr65

Compressed in 4 parts

----------


## virtech1

Dear Pjotr65,

Thanks for sharing. Please share ACGIH Latest industrial ventilation manual if you have. thanks in advance

----------


## tmlim

Dear Pjotr65,

Thanks for the share.  Have a great day ahead and many happy regards.

----------


## Sharko21

Thanks

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bros,
Pl. Share, Anybody have ACGIH TLVs & BEIs 2018 edition.

----------


## Marse86

Hi dear friend, here ACGIH - TLVs and BEIs - 2021
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sequeira.mario

ACGIH - 2022 Threshold Limit Values (TLVs) and Biological Exposure Indices (BEIs)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sequeira.mario

ACGIH - 2022 Threshold Limit Values (TLVs) and Biological Exposure Indices (BEIs)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha

Dear  sequeira.mario,
could you please upload in mediafire as the terabox.com could not be reached.


thanksSee More: ACGIH new TLVS and BEIs exposure limits

----------


## safetypartha

Anybody got this may post in mediafire or wetransfer or any other link which could be downloaded.
Thanks in advance.

----------

